# Slipping Tubes



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have been playing with pseudo tubes on my Scout. The problem I am having is they keep slipping the loop section where it is tied. I tried using a strong cotton string with a constrictor knot and then tied another constrictor knot over top of the first knot when it slipped with just one knot and it still slipped. Then I tried tying them with rubber bands and although it seemed more secure than with the string, they slipped again. I am pre-stretching the tubes when tying - maybe not enough?

I'm using Dankung black 2040 tubes.

Any ideas of what I am doing wrong here? Advise?

Thanks - Teach


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Can i see a picture of the scout with the tubes tied on ?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/31466-how-i-tie-pseudo-tapers/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37160-how-oldmiser-makes-cuffs/


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Zippo, I was going to post a photo and found my battery discharged. But after seeing the link that Treefork provided I think my slippage problems will be a thing of the past. Thanks Treefork for those great links.

Treefork, it seems whenever I go to search the site for info I get so many hits that it takes an awful lot of time to wade through them all. How did you search for these links to find them and not all the other non related stuff? Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Teach said:


> Zippo, I was going to post a photo and found my battery discharged. But after seeing the link that Treefork provided I think my slippage problems will be a thing of the past. Thanks Treefork for those great links.
> 
> Treefork, it seems whenever I go to search the site for info I get so many hits that it takes an awful lot of time to wade through them all. How did you search for these links to find them and not all the other non related stuff? Thanks


Google searched : tying pseudo tapered tubes slingshot forum


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Well that looks easier, I'll try that next time I'm in the need of info like this.

Between the last post and now I re-tied my pseudo tubes using the method shown in the link you provided. I got off about 150 shots and I experienced absolutely NO slipping what so ever! :bowdown:

Thanks again.


----------

